# Schlepplift vs Variostütze



## XDennisX (2. August 2013)

Servus Gemeinde,
Ich gehe jetzt das erste mal in Bikepark. Hoch kommt man mit dem typischen Schlepplift. Dieser wird ja hinterm Sattel eingehakt... Finde ich aber für meine Lev nicht so toll! Sollte ich sie besser ganz einfahren? Habt ihr sonst noch Tipps, nicht das es mich sofort auf die Schnauze legt  
Merci!


----------



## Pilatus (2. August 2013)

grundsätzlich sowiso ganz einfahren.
Das beste wird aber sein, sie gegen eine normale auszutauschen. das geht ja bei der LEV sowiso recht schnell/einfach, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (2. August 2013)

Ja, würde schnell gehen! Aber wenn's nicht muss...


----------



## dukestah (2. August 2013)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Hoch kommt man mit dem typischen Schlepplift. Dieser wird ja hinterm Sattel eingehakt...



wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? wir wollen demnächst auch in bikeparks (bayrischer wald und spicak) fahren, habe da auch noch null erfahrung. wir haben dropzone und super natural verbaut.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. August 2013)

Kommt auf den Bikepark an.
In Lenggries etwa ist auch ein Schlepplift, da kannst du dir den Bügel aber genauso gut unten an den Rücken klemmen und dann ist die Ausführung deiner Sattelstütze völlig egal.


----------



## DerandereJan (2. August 2013)

5 Euro sind, in ne 0815 Sattelstütze zum Schnellen Wechseln in so Fällen, gut investiert....


----------



## dukestah (2. August 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> 5 Euro sind, in ne 0815 Sattelstütze zum Schnellen Wechseln in so Fällen, gut investiert....



sicherlich kein soo doofer plan, nur muss ich ja den sattel auch ummontieren


----------



## zichl (2. August 2013)

Evtl noch einen billigen gebrauchten alten Sattel besorgen? Im Park ist das doch auch eher Nebensache. Dann kannst du in Sekunden wechseln. :thumbup:


----------



## XDennisX (2. August 2013)

Überredet.... Schnapp mir einfach Stütze und Sattel vom uralt Mtb. (Wenn der Durchmesser passt) 
Wird sicher das Beste sein!


----------



## zichl (2. August 2013)

Leichter kannst es dir nicht machen. :thumbup:


----------



## jan84 (2. August 2013)

Hab mit der Reverb (eingefahren im Schlepplift, Ausgefahren beim Aufhängen am Sattel beim Sessellift) bisher nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (2. August 2013)

Weder mit meiner KS Dropzone noch mit meiner RS Reverb hatte ich am Osternoher Schlepplift bisher Probleme. Ganz einfahren halt, aber sonst...


----------



## Pilatus (2. August 2013)

In Bischoffsmais und Spicak sind Sessellifte vorhanden.




dukestah schrieb:


> wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? wir wollen demnächst auch in bikeparks (bayrischer wald und spicak) fahren, habe da auch noch null erfahrung. wir haben dropzone und super natural verbaut.


----------



## pndrev (2. August 2013)

Tatsächlich ist mir mit einer Variostütze der Schlepplift lieber als der Sessellift. Aber gut, ich hab eh Höhenangst, von daher ist mir der Schlepper an sich schon lieber.


----------



## XDennisX (2. August 2013)

Ich Denk halt, wenn man die Vario Stütze nicht ganz versenkt und sie dann vom Lift die Zugkräfte aushalten muss, irgendwann Hops geht... Denke für die Belastung ist sie auf Dauer nicht gemacht. Mal abgesehen von den Kratzern in der lauffläche


----------



## pndrev (2. August 2013)

Bei mir sind die Kratzer auf dem Sattelrohr, nicht auf der Lauffläche der Stütze. Und komplett versenken sollte man sie halt. Das hat man ja selber in der Hand.


----------



## XDennisX (5. August 2013)

Hat super funktioniert!!! Schlepplift mit dem Bike ist überhaupt nicht schwer. Wir waren zwei Anfänger und hatten Null Probleme! 
Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

